# SENSORES PNP o NPN



## pabloalda (Dic 14, 2006)

Me estoy iniciando en la electrónica industrial, y me he encontrado con la clasificacion de sensores del tipo NPN o PNP. Si bien sé que ésto tiene relación con el tipo de transistores con el cual están construídos, no me queda claro cual es la ventaja o diferencia de uno u otro.

Es decir, sé que debo conectarlos de manera diferente, pero ¿ porqué existe esta clasificación.?. ¿ Depende del PLC al que vayan conectados? ¿De la fuente de alimentación que tengo? ¿Uno me simplifica el cableado más que el otro ?

Si uno hace las veces de "sumidero" de corriente y otro de "drenaje", insisto, ¿ qué ventajas trae aparejado?

Muchas Gracias

Pablo Alda


----------



## Sienar (Dic 14, 2006)

Dependiendo del diseño que quieras llevar a cabo, te vendrá bien uno u otro.

Si alguien ha elaborado una lista de funciones es algo que desconozco. 

Pero, por ejemplo, en electrónica digital funcionan siempre a modo de disparador (C-E en saturación), y en analógica, un NPN bien puede hacer las veces de amplificador.

¿Ventaja o diferencia? Ventajas, ninguna. Diferencias, básicamente los sentidos que toman las corrientes en sus terminales.

Recuerda: Ie = Ib * hFe (beta); Ie = Ic + Ib


----------

